# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  educational requirement for the ABO

## mjh

Who has some ideas for how to make it a requirement for all new opticians-to-be to have an Associates of Applied Science Degree in Ophthalmic Dispensing prior to sitting for the ABO exam? Or has someone already tried to make that happen with no success? Let me know either way. The info will be helpful, whether or not any known attempts were sucessful or not! Thanks. Michael.

----------

